# der 2010 "Dirt/Street/Park in Köln" Thread



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin öffter zu besuch in Köln, und hab mal im Netz nach Spots
in Köln & Umgebung geguggt. Hier mal ne Aufzählung:
Kalkhalle: http://abenteuerhallen.jugz.de/info/programm/bmx.html
Northbrigade Skatepark: http://www.northbrigade.de/
Vogelsang Trails: http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_in_koeln/vogelsang
Und die Stadtwaldtrails: http://www.stadtwaldlocals.de/news.php

Allerdings hab ich keine aktuellen Infos über Zustand, und ob/wann
man auf den Outdoortrails fahren kann. Leider hab ich auch festgestellt
das anscheinend die Stadt nicht erlaubt das die Stadtwaldtrails weiter
gepflegt werden...  Und wo die sind, hab ich erst recht nicht rausgefunden...

soooo....wenn jemand bock hat hier was beizutragen, oder so nice 
wäre bescheid zu sagen wenn gefahren wird(allein ist ja net so safe...), 
kann mir gern auch ne PM oder mail schicken, würd mich freuen,


 danke und Bikergrüße, de Kostas


----------



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2010)

sooooo....nachdem ich jetze in Vogelsang war, 
hab ich leider nicht so schönes zu berichten.
Die Erde ist an den meißten stellen so weich 
das man nicht wirklich safe fahren kann. Die 
eine äußere Line ist zwar bedingt fahrbar, aber
duch den weichen Boden muss man strampeln 
wie ein irrer um über die Sprünge zu kommen.

Wenn ein paar leute mit Schaufeln bock haben,
könnte man aber mindestens die äußere Line innerhalb
von ein paar Stunden wieder fit kriegen. Sagt bescheid,
bin sofort dabei! 

ps: also echt mal, da bin ich schon so brav und will 
mir ein Ticket für mich&Bike koofen, aber der blöde
KVB-typ macht einem die Tür direkt vor der nase zu!!!  Penner, ey!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2010)

Nach dem vielen Schnee und Regen in den letzten Tagen was erwartest Du 
Waren auch am WE im Bergischen Land unterwegs und es war ne prima Schlammschlacht. Bis soweit alles einigermaßen abgetrocknet ist, gibts eigentlich fast nur Indoor oder Urban-Cross


----------



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2010)

erwartet eher nix....hab nur gehofft.... 
an meinem homespot ist es so sandig das es 
meißtens recht schnell fahrbar ist 

und wie gesacht...so schlimm isses auch net....paar schaufeln und los jehts... 

mit Indoor meinst du die Kalkhalle? Oder gibt es noch mehr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2010)

Bin nie Indoor unterwegs, daher kenne ich mich null aus...


----------



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2010)

schaaaadöööö..... 

...na denn guck ick mal im Stadtwald, in der 
Hoffnung das es etwas trockner ist...  

...echt niemand zu motivieren zum Schaufeln gehen!?!?!?


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2010)

Na logisch ist Vogelsang kaum fahrbar momentan. Da hättest du in der letzten Zeit immer morgens da sein müssen, wenn der Boden hart gefroren war

So habe ich das früher gemacht:


----------



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2010)

interessant...die Dirts mit ner Doppelbrücke moshen....aber nice 

...leider war ich, als es noch gefroren war, immer an meen homespot 







...aber irgentwie hab ick den eindruck als ob die meißten hier noch
im tiefsten Winterschlaf murmeln.........

.......hab ne schippe im keller gefunden!


----------



## Schildbürger (16. März 2010)

Setz dich mal mit denen hier in Verbindung:
http://www.dirtstylers.de/
Ist zwar etwas außerhalb, aber du dürftest deinen Spaß haben.





Allerdings müssen da auch dort noch ein paar Spuren vom Winter beseitigt werden.


> ...aber irgentwie hab ick den eindruck als ob die meißten hier noch
> im tiefsten Winterschlaf murmeln....



Naja, ein paar Meter weiter liegt ja fast noch Schnee.


----------



## twentyfourflow (16. März 2010)

Hi Helmuth,

jup, hab ich schon gemacht, leider noch keine Antwort gekriegt... 
...würde ja wiegesagt auch gerne schaufeln vorm fahren, wenn mal 
eine rumliegen würde... 



> Naja, ein paar Meter weiter liegt ja fast noch Schnee.



Mist....!!!  das stimmt ja sogar.....gnnnn...ach, was solls,
ich hab mir bloß gedacht: -oh, keine Minusgrade mehr den ganzen 
Tag, das muss doch der Anfang vom Sommer sein, oder?  

ps: nice Pic!


----------



## twentyfourflow (16. März 2010)

Moinmoin allerseits,

war heute im Stadtwald, und hab 2-3 spots gefunden. 
Zustand "jämmerlich" bis "grad noch fahrbar"....
...hab versucht hier und da ein paar matschige stellen
auzubessern, was nicht so einfach war mit dem was ich vor 
Ort gefunden hab...
Könnte mir aber vorstellen das mit 2-3 leuten und Schaufeln
die Spots wieder fahrbar kriegen kann in 2-3 Stunden!

Hab noch die Forstarbeiter nach spots gefragt, und die haben 
mich freundlich zur mini-mini-Rampe zwischen Militärring und 
Friedrich-Schmidt Str. geschickt....


...naja...soviel zu was die Stadtverwaltung unter "Bikespots" versteht... 



Also...nochmal:
Wenn irgendwelche Locals auch das Frühlingskribbeln spüren,
bitte sagt mir bescheid, würde gerne schaufeln und fahren!!!
...bzw, würd ick auch gerne mal auf ne runde streeten mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. März 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> interessant...die Dirts mit ner Doppelbrücke moshen....aber nice



Thanks! Ich hatte nur das Bike zum Springen. Anstrengend war es, aber sehr spaßig. Ist halt schon was her mittlerweile...

Viel Erfolg beim Buddeln etc.


----------



## overout. (21. März 2010)

naja da scheint sich jemand ja nicht ganz so toll in kön auszukennen ;D
da igbts schon en paar gut fahrbare spots im stadtwald..


----------



## rottenflieger (24. März 2010)

am haus am see da in der nähe wars du schon?
wenn man am adenauer weiher ist(direkt am stadion gibts auch was)
bisschen versteckt
glaub stadtwald gibt es eig nur 3 spots die relativ was haben^^
erwarte aber nicht zuviel^^
glessen da geht dann schon bisschen mehr
mfg stefan


----------



## twentyfourflow (24. März 2010)

> naja da scheint sich jemand ja nicht ganz so toll in kön auszukennen ;D
> da igbts schon en paar gut fahrbare spots im stadtwald..


jup...war da letzte Woche...leider nicht ohne Schippe fahrbar...  
...wollt jetze nicht da los machen ohne die Locals 

@Stefan:

thx, ich kuck mal vorbei!  



> glessen da geht dann schon bisschen mehr


....ööööhm, ist in Glessen ein Spot....??? hab im Netz nix gefunden... 


wäre nett wenn du mir ein Tipp geben könntest! 


hab das hier gefunden...:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n9P00UC4wQ"]YouTube- Flyinq DirtzZ The Movie[/ame]

...die Trails mit den zum teil aus Holz gebauten Sprüngen im Wald
kenn ich noch nicht(???Stadtwald???) aber das andere eigentlich 
schon fast alles...


greetz!


----------



## rottenflieger (26. März 2010)

hab hier mal nen bild vom spot/glessen)
mit den holzbauten im stadtwald hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen
aber ich glaube das würde auffallen die sind nicht im stadtwald
sry weiß nit wie man die bilder besser und größer einbauen kann
hoffe das es so geht wenn du wills schick ich dir besser und mehr per mail oder msn oder sowas
mfg stefan
(letztes bild ist stadtwald der von oben aufm hügel)


----------



## GORErider (27. März 2010)

moinmoin,

bin auch sehr dran interessiert mal mit euch mit zu kommen... die ersten 2 spots von den flying dirtzz kenn ich wohl, aber die northshoresachen sind mir leider bisher verborgen geblieben.

auf bald

vg
g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (28. März 2010)

niiiiice! 

da komm ick mal mit meen fully vorbei!!!


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2010)

Da fahre ich auch gerne. Aber bitte haltet den Spot gepflegt und nimmt euren Müll mit!





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K01PTamzsN0"]YouTube- Fahrradfahren im heimischen Forst.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDQchJlq14E"]YouTube- Our Dirty Hobby[/ame]


----------



## rottenflieger (31. März 2010)

@marc
sehr coole vids=)
macht spaß die vids anzugucken
vielleicht noch ne gopro an den helm dann wäre esTOP
mfg stefan


----------



## overout. (31. März 2010)

hier mal der größere drop/ gap in action ;D


----------



## twentyfourflow (31. März 2010)

the Master himself!!! Nice 

...und entspannte Leude am start! kann ich echt empfehlen


----------



## Buble90 (24. April 2010)

das is also alles in köln im stadtwald?
wusst ich ja nix von xD
naja muss ich auch ma vorbeikommen ne
bin aba auch nich so lange dabei


----------



## twentyfourflow (25. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

hier sind mal ein paar Bilder aus Kalk. Es gab in den letzten Wochen
einige Aktionstage an den wir so richtig gut vorrangekommen sind, und
wir sind sehr optimistisch das der Einweihungsjam am 15 Mai stattfinden 
wird. Allerdings brauchen wir dazu noch ein paar helfende Hände!!!

Wenn ihr bock habt, schickt mir einfach ne Mail oder PM, und dann trag
ich euch in unseren Verteiler ein. Wir buddeln auch unter der Woche
Nachmittags, manchmal auch Vormittags wenn genug Leute Zeit haben.

Für Leute die mal n tag kommen, können wir einen Freien Eintritt
organisieren, wenn ihr das Projekt öffter begleitet gibt es noch andere 
sachen die ein Bikerherz höher schlagen lassen 

Also, hier erstmal nen Luftbild von vor 2 Wochen, und noch paar 
Eindrücke von der Vorletzten Aktion:

















mehr in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/28912


----------



## twentyfourflow (26. April 2010)

Heute Nachmittag (spätestens ab 17Uhr) Buddeln wir wieder!
Kommt vorbei! hiiiier: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=7Dh&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&um=1&q=50.935151,7.010419&gl=de&resnum=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=%2B50%C2%B0+56%27+6.54%22,+%2B7%C2%B0+0%27+37.51%22&gl=de&ei=N3HVS7WBOMWnOLeq4dsN&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAcQ8gEwAA


----------



## Buble90 (26. April 2010)

ich würd eig sogar ganz gerne kommen
aba mein fahrrad is schrott
zumindest mein hinterrad
da is die achse verbogen -.-
wie das geht kapier ich immernoch nich
aba war halt n billig laufrad


----------



## twentyfourflow (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Leutz,

es wird immernoch gebaut, ich war leider noch dazu schändlicherweise letztes
WE nicht in Köln, aber jetze umso mehr! Alsoooo, folgende Tage sind aktuell:

[FONT="]-       [/FONT][FONT="]Freitag ab Mittag.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-       [/FONT][FONT="]Samstag wann auch immer.[/FONT]
     [FONT="]-       [/FONT][FONT="]Sonntag wie ihr wollt.[/FONT]

Grüße, und hoffentlich ein paar Helfende Hände mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (14. Mai 2010)

Heute ist der Countdouwn-Tag Leude!!!

Es ist fast alles fertig, heute wird noch zuende-geschäpt, und noch 
ein paar Spielereien eingebaut, dann ist es soweit! Wer kann, bitte
helfen kommen 

Hier der Stand von gestern:






....soooo, ick mach mich mal auf den Weg zur Strecke, bis später


----------



## twentyfourflow (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!

wir haben bis zur letzten Minute noch geackert damit es eine schöne
Eröffnung wird...puuuh...war anstrengend aber hat sich gelohnt! 

Kommt vorbei, gibt show, mugge, verlosung und viel mehr!


----------



## Jerd (15. Mai 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> ...die Trails mit den zum teil aus Holz gebauten Sprüngen im Wald
> kenn ich noch nicht(???Stadtwald???) aber das andere eigentlich
> schon fast alles...



Sieht nach Nussbaum/Hebborn aus, in Bergisch-Gladbach


----------



## LoneStar (28. Mai 2010)

Abend!

Schön das euch unser Spot gefällt. Leider finden wir es einfach total schade wie ihr damit umgeht. Ihr solltet wissen, dass es kein offizieller Spot ist!

Manche wissen garnicht, was es für ne Mühe ist sowas in Stand zu halten und sowas zu schaffen. Man schnell  alles runtermachen indem man Ortsangaben im Internet macht. Dann kommen Alle, um zu fahren aber nie wird eine Schippe in die Hand genommen. 

Wir werden jetzt genauer hinschauen und wenn dort irgendwann mal zuviel  los ist müssen wir euch nach Hause schicken, da immo die Nachbarschaft nen Auge auf uns hat. Sorry, aber das funktioniert so nicht!

Die Erbauer.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Mai 2010)

Habe die Beiträge mit Angaben zur Spot-Location gelöscht. 
Das ist ein geduldeter secret spot, der (auch auf Wunsch der Erbauer) nicht heftigst publik gemacht werden soll. Habt bitte Verständnis wenn ihr keine genaueren Ortsangaben bekommt - so ist das halt mit solchen Spots.

Denke die Bilder können drin bleiben, da kommt nicht allzuviel Ortsinfo bei rum, was den Spot angeht.


----------



## LoneStar (28. Mai 2010)

Jau, bitte *garkeine* ORTSANGABEN, da der Spot nicht offiziell ist.


Gruss


----------



## LoneStar (28. Mai 2010)

Super, vielen Danke fürs Editieren! 

Spots sprechen sich in der Szene ja schnell genug rum und wir dulden alle Biker die bei uns Fahren wollen. Nur bitte habt Verständis wenn wir keine Angaben zum Spot haben wollen, steck ja auch viel Arbeit drin und wir wollen ja noch lange Spass dran haben.

cheers 

Maxi


----------



## twentyfourflow (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

leider hatten wir gestern anscheinend ein paar vollspacken zu besuch:
Mehrere Schlösser waren mit Erde vollgeschmiert, und etliche  kaputtmachende 
Fußspuren auf den Hügeln...achja, unser 1000 liter Wasserbehällter wurde  auch
abgelassen...

...somit ein Apell, wenn jemand gestern an der AH in Kalk war und jemand  
gesehen hat, der das gemacht hat, bitte bescheid sagen !!! Muss vor 22:00
stattgefunden haben!!!

Falls der/die jenigen sich von selbst melden, wird warscheinlich von einer Anzeige abgesehen.

Meldungen könnt ihr direkt an die Abentheuerhalle Kalk oder an mich durchgeben.
Bitte mit Namen und Tel. Nummer wegen Rückfragen.


Bikergrüße, K.


----------



## phineas (29. Mai 2010)

Jau digga... bitte erzähl nit jedem von unserem spot!!! wir haben deswegen genug ärger!!! gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (29. Juni 2010)

Hey twentyfourflow, wie sieht es denn im Moment mit den Outdoor-Dirts in Kalk aus? Sind die wieder in Ordnung? Kann man die jederzeit mit einem Dirtbike besuchen oder gelten da auch die speziellen Zeiten? Die Kalk-Halle-HP ist leider sehr unübersichtlich und wenig informativ.


----------



## twentyfourflow (30. Juni 2010)

@Xexano:

ich bin leider in der letzten Woche nicht da gewesen, weil meene füße bissl nerven, 
aber heut hab ich ein paar von den local bmx kiddies gesehen, und die meinten das 
es im momment gut fahbar ist...
Ich weiß das die seite von der AH ziemlich für den allerwertesten ist, aber es gibt 
noch die Facebookseite: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bike-Skatehalle-Koln-Kalk/279706516538?v=wall
Und am besten ruft man einfach mal durch um zu wissen ob aufgemacht wird, und 
wie der track geshaped ist: 0221-8808408

Muchos schpassos Ombres


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (3. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich bin grad von BMX-Street auf Dirt umgestiegen und hab große Lust ne Runde Biken zu gehen, kommt jemand mit?
Ich war heute beim "Fort X", alle bis auf 1 "Sprung" (wenn man den so nennen kann) sind für den Arsch.
Ich muss noch ne ruhige Kugelschieben, da mir erst noch meine Protektoren nachgeschickt werden, aber ab nächster Woche bin ich sicher bereit für größeres =)

Ich freu mich!


----------



## end0 (20. September 2010)

Soviel zum Thema Vogelsang ...


----------



## twentyfourflow (21. September 2010)

niiice....muss mal wieder vorbeikommen!!!


----------



## end0 (21. September 2010)

auf jeden Fall ^^
die Line wurde bisher eigtnl nur von 2 leuten ganz gefahren und die ganzen kleinen Kinder können da nich mit ihren Bmx drüber bügeln  deswegen sollte die doch was länger frisch sein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (21. September 2010)

ich war vor zwei wochen oder so in kalk, wollte dort bisschen springrad fahren.
auf der homepage stand zwar was von baumaßnahmen, aber nach den angaben dort hätte die strecke seit mehreren wochen wieder befahrbar sein. leider waren da nur ein paar erdhaufen aber keine fahrbaren dirthügel. sehr ärgerlich sowas - vor allem, wenn man dafür ne längere anfahrt mit dem auto in kauf nimmt.

naja, nächstes mal fahr ich dann wohl auch mal nach vogelsang, denke ich.
ist der spot eigtl. offiziell?


vllt bin ich da nächstes jahr öfter, köln steht definitiv weit oben auf der liste meiner wunschunis fürs sommersemester.


----------



## end0 (21. September 2010)

Der 1. BMX-Club Köln e.V. 1982 hatte da bis in die 90er sein Vereinsgelände ... seitdem ist ca. die Hälfte, wenn nicht nochmehr, zugewachsen und aus Race wurde Dirt ...


----------



## twentyfourflow (21. September 2010)

Moinmoin,

was die Lage in Kalk angeht, ist es leider etwas dumm gelaufen könnte man sagen...

Nach den Dirtmasters kam die neue Erde, und mit den Erkenntnissen der bisherigen Strecke
wurde entschieden fast alles nochmal umzubauen da es echt nicht sooo flowig war durch
die recht kurze line-führung.
Der aktuelle Plan ist eine line zu bauen die über den ehemaligen Pumptrack, und zurück in 2
richtungen führen wird, und dazwischen noch ein Pumptrack beherbergen wird der sich durch 
alles durchschlängelt.

Gesagt getan, die Erde war da, der Bagger auch, nach 4-5 wochen Orga um ihn zu kriegen,
der erste Tag mit dem Bagger war auch sehr erfolgreich, aber als am zweiten Tag der Bagger 
angeschmissen werden sollte kam ein netter Nachbar und hab mit den "Freunden und Helfern" 
gedroht falls der Bagger am Sonntag laufen sollte...

Insofern war es nicht möglich die Arbeit zu der ein Bagger notwendig ist zu vollenden, 
um ans shapen zu gehen... Seit dem besteht immernoch das Problem das kein Bagger 
organisierbar ist, und somit das Vorhaben feststeckt.

Also, falls jemand von euch was mit nem Bauunternehmen zutun hat, und es ermöglichen könnte
einen solchen für ein paar Tage zur Verfügung zu stellen, bitte bei der Abenteuerhalle oder bei mir melden.
Die AH kann es sich nicht leisten ein Bagger zu mieten da es erstens eine Gemeinutzige-GmbH ist, und die 
Förderung für Jugendprojekte wiedereinmal von der Stadt Köln gekürzt wurden um 10-20%.
Praktisch bedeutet dies für die AH das 1-2 Mitarbeiter nicht mehr bezahlt werden können, und 
das Projekt langfristig gefährdet wird!!! 

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere mitgekriegt das es Proteste gegen "Kürzung für Kurze" 
gab. Das sind die Folgen von dieser Kürzung.

...hiermit ein großes Danke an die Stadt-Köln, und Ihre Sparkassenmanager-Finanzpolitik... 
Vom Volk nehmen, und an die Banken verteilen...war ja klar... Hat ja schon bei der Bankenkrise funktioniert... 

Generell gilt wenn ihr zur AH zu fahren kommen wollt: 
Erst anrufen, dann kommen. Das kommt daher da es leider recht Kompliziert ist auf der website 
was zu aktuallisieren...was auch eine Folge von Vetternwirtschaft in der Verwaltung von dem 
Jugendzentren-Dachverband Jugz ist...jups...ziemlich traurige geschichte...aber ihr habt ja 
bestimmt ein Tel. also nicht sooo schlimm...


----------



## dortmund biker (22. September 2010)

hmm... sehr ärgerlich das ganze, aber danke für die erläuterungen.

leider kann ich persönlich nicht mit kontakten zu bauunternehmen helfen. 
viel erfolg!


----------



## ofi (24. September 2010)

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, aber da ja schon einige Spots aus Köln hier gezeigt wurden, frag ich mal hier nach. 
In der nähe des Müngerdorfer Stadions ist anscheinend gestern ein Roadgap! an einem bekannten Spot gebaut worden. Heute wars noch mit Absperrband gesperrt und einige Bretter warn noch nicht verbaut. Frage mich was das soll. An dem Spot sind normalerweis hauptsächlich Kids mit Baumarkträdern und ohne Helm unterwegs. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was passsiert wenn die den Sprung ausprobieren wollen. Ausserdem wird es mächtig Ärger geben, wenn den Fußgängern dort Mountainbiker über die Köppe fliegen. Der Sprung geht über einen extrem bewanderten Fußgängerweg. Wüsste echt mal gern wer das gebaut hat, eine genehmigung dafür kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding sehr bald von der Stadt eingerissen wird und hoffe nur, dass die in dem Zuge nicht auch die restlichen Spots platt machen.


----------



## dortmund biker (24. September 2010)

haha.. wie dämlich. wenn man soviel arbeit investiert, sollte es schon offiziell sein oder wenigstens gut versteckt, sodass es keinem auffällt oder stört...

schade eigtl., handwerklich siehts nicht so schlecht aus und die bretter hat ja auch jemand extra gekauft.


----------



## twentyfourflow (24. September 2010)

Wer sowas an so nem Ort aufstellt gehört geteert und gefedert!!!

...dit provoziert doch nuuuur ärger...jup, mal hoffen das keine anderen 
Stadtwaldspots davon in mitleidenschaft geraten...sonst find ick 
noch persönlich raus welcher Vollhonk das gebaut hat um ihm die 
Levitten zu lesen!!! mann mann mann....kinners...


----------



## papa-free-rider (25. September 2010)

da könnten sie ja direkt auf der domplatte bauen!!!
wie kann man so hirnverbrannt sein


----------



## end0 (25. September 2010)

Hammer ... wie eiskalt manche sind ^^


----------



## GORErider (11. Oktober 2010)

wie ich am we erfahren hab war der "roadgap" für ´nen werbespot von einer versicherung...

unverantwortlich, dass man den kram dann nicht wieder abbauen und mitnehmen kann! spielen ja schon genug kiddies ohne helm an den hügeln herum.

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDr. (12. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage, ist der Pumptrack am der Abenteuerhalle befahrbar?


----------



## twentyfourflow (12. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich weiß, leider nicht...


----------



## pfetim (30. Oktober 2010)

Sers

Bin am 8./9./10. November in Köln auf ner Schulung un möcht Abends noch en bisschen heizen. Hat einer Lust mir da n bisschen was zu zeigen?

Spezialgebiet 4 Cross / Dirt 

Grüße


----------



## twentyfourflow (24. März 2011)

Moinmoin miteinander!

Die Saison hat angefangen!!!
Seit sa 1 Monat mit Unterbrechungen ist der Spot in Vogelsang
befahrbar!  Der Spot im Stadtwald (Rentnerglück) scheint schon
wieder befahren zu sein...leider hab ich bis jetzt niemand da 
getroffen. 
 Ich will in den nächsten Tagen mal nen schönen Nachmittag an 
diesem Spot verbringen, wer kommt mit?

Grüße & good Trails


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (26. März 2011)

Fort X muss wieder aufgebaut werden und ist deshalb grad noch nicht befahrbar. Ich hoffe das wir es bis Ende April im Griff haben =)


----------



## dortmund biker (12. April 2011)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> Moinmoin miteinander!
> 
> Die Saison hat angefangen!!!
> Seit sa 1 Monat mit Unterbrechungen ist der Spot in Vogelsang
> ...



servus!

ich wohne jetzt in köln (sülz), würde mich freuen, hier mal die spots kennenzulernen - gerne auch enduro/dh, falls es hier sowas überhaupt gibt.  ich denke mal, dass ich ab nächster woche auch endlich meine räder hier haben werde, dann wäre ich gerne am start!

grüße,
carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer endurolastigen Tour durch den Stadtwald - Grüngürtel Süd? Die eine oder andere Stelle gibt es ja dort zum Spielen. Wäre doch nett, sich mal gegenseitig kennen zu lernen und sich vielleicht für Touren und/oder Parkbesuche außerhalb Kölns zu verabreden. 

Ich persönlich bin noch sehr neu im Enduro-Metier, Ü30 und würde mich freuen, Anschluß an gleichgesinnte Kölner zu finden, spontane Feierabend- und Spielründchen durch den Stadtwald zu drehen, mir etwas Fahrtechnik abzuschauen, fachzusimpeln etc...

Bis bald und Grüße,
Micha


----------



## ofi (14. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer endurolastigen Tour durch den Stadtwald - Grüngürtel Süd? Die eine oder andere Stelle gibt es ja dort zum Spielen. Wäre doch nett, sich mal gegenseitig kennen zu lernen und sich vielleicht für Touren und/oder Parkbesuche außerhalb Kölns zu verabreden.



Grüngürtel Süd bis Müngersdorfer is meine kleine Hausrunde. Mal mitm Enduro auf die Spielplätze oder mitm Racebike ne schnelle Runde. Komme aus der Südstadt, bin auch Ü30 und können gern mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## twentyfourflow (14. April 2011)

Hiho Leude!

sooo, es ist soweit, ick hab mich wieder in den Norden abgeseilt, und werde wohl eher als besucher in Köln vorbeikommen...

Ich übergebe hiermit diesen Thread an die Locals, und wünsche noch 
ne schöne Saison und nice Trails!

Gehabt euch wohl & keep on riding!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (14. April 2011)

Ich starte heute, so ab 17:00, zu einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde durch den Grüngürtel. Werde mich wohl vornehmlich an den Spielplätzen rumtreiben. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Bin zu erkennen an dem Canyon Alpinisten. 

Bis später...


----------



## GORErider (15. April 2011)

würd mich dann auch gern mal anschließen. ebenfalls ü-30...

vielleicht fahr ich gleich mal zum stadion-berg.

vg
G.


----------



## ofi (15. April 2011)

Heute gehts mit nem Kollegen gegen 17Uhr auf ne eher schnelle Runde Richtung Königsforst am Rhein entlang. Musste mein Enduro heute wegen defekter Federegabel abgeben und bin somit die nächsten Wochen auf 100mm verdammt und damit springe ich nicht alles. Aber vielleicht sollten wir mal wirklich ne Tour verabreden, wär doch mal nett ne neue kölner Runde...


----------



## Sturmvogel (16. April 2011)

Das wär natürlich cool, wenn man sich mal zusammenraufen könnte um gemeinsam Touren zu fahren oder Bikeparks zu besuchen. Zudem könnte man sich auch mal gemeinsam ein wenig um die Spots kümmern. Die meisten brauchen dann doch mal was Pflege, besonders der eine oder andere im Stadtwald/Grüngürtel. 
Freerider hier in Köln zu finden ist ja gar nicht mal so einfach, zumindest nicht solche in freier Wildbahn anzutreffen 
Hab jetzt selbst die 30er Marke geknackt  und bin Verletzungen und Job sei Dank weder konditionell noch fahrtechnisch auf der Höhe, würde aber gern dran arbeiten, vor allem mit Spaß in ner Gruppe. Bin also voll dafür


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. April 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Das wär natürlich cool, wenn man sich mal zusammenraufen könnte um gemeinsam Touren zu fahren .



Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
Da die Osterferien bei mir schon recht zugebucht sind, schlage ich mal Montag, den 2.5., für ein entspanntes Feierabendründchen vor. 
Ich stelle mir das so vor: Gemütlich von Spot zu Spot fahren (wenn möglich auf "Trails"), dabei quatschen und sich kennen lernen, an den Spots ein wenig spielen und schauen, was man reparieren oder pflegen sollte. 

Uhrzeit? (ich habe montags idR frei, deshalb ist's mir wurscht)
Treffpunkt? (ich wohne in Raderberg und steige deshalb immer im Bereich Brühler Straße in den Grüngürtel ein)

Also, fände ich klasse, wenn sich einige Mitfahrer fänden. 

Wir sehen uns im Grüngürtel,
Micha


----------



## Sturmvogel (16. April 2011)

Montag der 2.5. paßt bei mir. Langes WE halt  Bin zwar aus Lindenthal, würde dann aber des netten Spots in der Nähe wegen auch an der Brühler mit einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (16. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Uhrzeit können wir ja nen Tag vorher festmachen. Ich starte die Runde immer über Volksgarten/Vorgebiergspark. 
Wir könnten ja den "Pumptrack" am Klettenberg-Weiher als Treffpunkt nehmen!? 
Hoffe ich hab bis dann mein Bike zurück.


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. April 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Uhrzeit können wir ja nen Tag vorher festmachen. Ich starte die Runde immer über Volksgarten/Vorgebiergspark.
> Wir könnten ja den "Pumptrack" am Klettenberg-Weiher als Treffpunkt nehmen!?
> Hoffe ich hab bis dann mein Bike zurück.



Ja super, schon 2 Mitfahrer!

Zu diesem "Pumptrack" (ich wusste gar nicht, dass das einer sein soll, ich finde den ziemlich wirr angelegt) nehm ich dann mal nen Müllbeutel mit, falls ich daran denke. Leider lassen die Kiddies(?) die dort fahren (oder dort einfach nur rumhängen), ständig ihren Müll liegen. Es sieht echt aus wie Sau dort. Dabei wäre das eine Location mit Potential, wenn man dort mal mit etwas KnowHow Hand anlegen würde.


----------



## Sturmvogel (16. April 2011)

Find den als Pumptrack auch nicht grad geeignet. Hatte auch schon überlegt, dass man (evtl. in Rücksprache mit den Erbauern) dort mal Verbesserungsmaßnahmen durchführt  Weil, da geb ich Dir Recht, der kleine Spot (am Pumptrack und auch gegenüber der an der Straße) hat echt Potential.

Ja, das Zumüllen der Spots ist aber überall ein Prob, obwohl z.B. dort am Weiher auch Mülleimer zu finden sein sollten. Am Decksteiner und am Fort X siehts auch aus wie Sau.


----------



## GORErider (17. April 2011)

moin jungs,
da muss ich doch direkt mal nachfragen:
welcher pumptrack am klettenberg-weiher und wo ist da denn überhaupt ein weiher? meint ihr den mini tümpel bei der lbstr. stadtauswärts auf der linken seite?
ist mir leider völlig unbekannt! gern sonst eine bessere ortsangabe per pn. danke

2.5 bin ich eigentlich schon verplant, versuch aber mal den termin umzulegen.


schönen sonntag euch
g.


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. April 2011)

Ich glaube, wir meinen den Kalscheurer Weiher, oder? Der mit dem Kiosk im roten Bauwagen und dem Kahnverleih, Nähe "Am Eifeltor"? 
Zumindest meine ICH den.


----------



## ofi (17. April 2011)

Ja, den meinte ich auch. Pumptrack heißt der bei mir nur weil ein Kumpel ihn so genannt hat. Ist wohl etwas übertrieben.
Am besten wir besprechen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit am Vorabend.

Fährt heut jemand im Grüngürtel, ich muss nen Kater wegstrampeln?


----------



## Sturmvogel (17. April 2011)

Bin heut wahrscheinlich gegen 3 noch im Grüngürtel unterwegs. Wohl auch am K-Weiher.


----------



## LittleBird (19. April 2011)

Moin in die Runde . . . 

auch ich komme us Kölle und möchte gerne mal die Trails hier kennenlernen 

in der Woche geht es bei mir frühestens erst ab 18h, also für ne "Erstbefahrung" in der Woche eher ungünstig....

ich freue mich aber, wenn mir jmd. ne .gpx von Eurer Runde schicken könnte. 

wie schauts denn spanton am Samstag den 23.04. aus?? Bei BikeMike weiss ich, dass er leider nicht kann, was mit mit dem Rest von Euch? 

Greetz 

Little Bird


----------



## Sturmvogel (19. April 2011)

@*irdy:

Ich kanns noch nicht sicher sagen, wollte aber am kommenden Samstag auch ne Runde drehen. Von mir aus kann man sich ja zusammen tun. Hast Du Dir denn schon Gedanken gemacht wohin Du fahren möchtest? Ich wollt nämlich ne Runde durch den Königsforst nach Forsbach fahren, dort ein paar Trails rocken, evtl. zum Spot dort (sehr geil das Teil).*


----------



## LittleBird (19. April 2011)

zum KöFo ist nice, aber ich bin doch soooo neugierig auf die Trails im linksrheinischen... (geile Ausrede für: nach dem Winter keine Kondition mehr haben für KöFo )

Ich kenne die Gegend um den Decksteiner Weiher zwar vom latschen, aber bin noch nie mit dem Bock da durch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (19. April 2011)

Bin selbst konditionell bei 0. Aber wer nicht fährt, baut auch keine Kondi auf  Kö-Fo ist eher das notwendige Übel um nach Forsbach zu kommen (fahre immer mit der Bahn bis zur Haltestelle Kö-Fo, dann ists nicht so weit). Kennst Du die Trails am Tütberg und den Spot bei Forsbach? 

Bin heut noch am Decksteiner. Da gibts einen kleinen Spot zum Hüpfen. Recht spaßig. Kenne am Adenauer Weiher noch 2 Spots, aber der beste ist im Grüngürtel. Das ist auch der, den ich über den Sommer richtig herrichten will (hab mir den als Homespot auserkoren  ).


----------



## LittleBird (19. April 2011)

heute geht mein Stumpy zum Bikebahnhof zur Inspektion. 

Ich kenne die Gegend ein wenig, Vorteil dort ist, viele Trails, die Du Dir erst "verdienen" kannst, aber kommen wir nicht ein wenig OT vom Thread ?? 

somma dann mal zum Samstaach die Jegend um den Grüngürtel, Decksteiner, etc unsicher machen?


----------



## Sturmvogel (19. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, kann noch nicht sicher sagen, obs Samstag klappt. Von mir aus können wir auch die Spots hier abklappern. Ich meld mich am Freitag Abend mal per PN bei Dir. Dann weiß ich definitiv bescheid.


----------



## ofi (19. April 2011)

Na macht das mal besser hier im Thread, dann schliess ich mich bestimmt auch an. (Oder sollen wir nen neuen Grüngürtelthread aufmachen? )Ich wäre bei beidem dabei, auch mit Anfahrt per Bike oder Auto zum Köfo. Ich werd nur nicht gross spielen können weil jetzt auch an meinem zweiten Bike die Gabel ganz gewaltig suppt und das eh nichts zum Springen ist. Warscheinlich würd ich auch noch zwei Kumpels mitbringen.

Von mir aus kann es auch die Runde um Köln werden. Das sind ca. 45 km und man kann alle Spielplätze im Stadtwald und Grüngürtel mitnehmen...


----------



## Sturmvogel (19. April 2011)

Ok, dann am Freitag im Thread^^ Bin wie gesagt auch für alles offen, wobei mein ursprünglicher Plan halt Forsbach war. Dort ist halt alles möglich: schöne Trails bergab zum Selbsterarbeiten und halt etwas Spielerei (Drops, Doubles, Northshores etc.)
So, bin jetzt los zum Decksteiner was Spielen  . Wenn jemand noch heut dort unterwegs ist, sieht man sich ja und kann was plaudern was Freeriden in und um Köln angeht.


----------



## GORErider (21. April 2011)

So, waren gestern auch mal am kalscheurer weiher, ganz schön dort. hoffe ich bekomm mal was mehr kondition, nach 2 runden war der saft schon verbraucht.
steckt schon potenzial drin, muss aber mal regnen und dann was ausgebessert werden...einen haben wir schonmal was verbessert.
morgen mittag bin ich wohl mal wieder am stadion-berg.
obs sa. bei mir klappt ist noch ungewiss. allerdings kann ich mit meinem hobel eh kaum weite strecken fahren...
vg
g


----------



## Sturmvogel (21. April 2011)

Hab momentan auch nichts wirklich tourentaugliches, was mich aber nicht abhält. Zur Not wird halt mal geschoben und generell langsam gemacht (Kräfte sparen zum Spielen  ). 

Am Kalscheurer? 2 Runden? Welche Seite meinsten Du? Die mit dem "Pumptrack" oder die mit den netten und größeren Spielereien? Die Seite mit dem Track ist voll für'n A... Hab mir aber mal Gedanken gemacht, wie man den Pumptrack neu aufziehen könnte, damit der wirklich flowig wird und Spaß macht. Den Starthügel als solchen zu nutzen (die Line mit dem Mini-Baumstammdrop) direkt in den Pumptrack führen zu lassen, die Line daneben (die vom Hügel kommt und ohne Sprünge ist) soll dann auf eine parallel zum Pumptrack laufende Double- oder Tableline führen, von der man ebenfalls in den Pumptrack cornern kann. Den Pumptrack würde ich bis zu dem großen Table, der dort ist, ziehen, sprich erstmal nur auf ne Größe von ca. 15x8m. Wichtiger wäre, dass er richtig ordentlich wird, bevor man später mal den Pumptrack erweitert (Platz ist ja reichlich vorhanden). 
Die andere Seite mit den Spielereien für Big Bikes braucht nur hier und da einiges an Streckenpflege, wobei ich ein bis zwei Sachen ändern und auch ergänzen würde. 
Genauso siehts am Decksteiner aus. Da brauchts auch nur Pflege/Ausbesserung. Bin dort die letzten 2 Abende gewesen und musste über die Sprünge schon mächtig reissen. Viel Anlauf ist ja nicht, und bei dem wenigen Schwung, den man am Anfang hat, sollten die Absprünge umso besser geshaped sein.

Hoffentlich regnets bald mal wieder, damit man Schaufeln kann. Und hoffentlich finden sich ebenso Verrückte, die Interesse dran haben diese verwaisten Spots wieder ordentlich aufzuziehen und dann dabei helfen...


----------



## Sturmvogel (21. April 2011)

Ach so, bin bis um 1500 hier online und werd dann entweder am K- oder am D-Weiher spielen gehen (ca. 16 Uhr vor Ort). Wer mag, kann sich ja melden und man kann dort gemeinsam abhängen.


----------



## ofi (21. April 2011)

Schade, verpasst. War heute so gegen 14Uhr auf der Runde.
Da hat  jemand ein wenig gebuddelt in den letzten Tagen. Am Kalscheurer Weiher ist aus dem kleinen Gap ein Table geworden und am Ende des kleinen Trails am Müngersdorfer nach dem Sprung ist jetzt ein kleines Gap. Ausserdem sass da ne riesen Kleinkinderrunde neben der Strecke. Hatte Glück das die da nicht in der Landung gespielt haben, vorher einmal nachgucken hätte sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (21. April 2011)

Bin grad von meiner Runde zurück. War auch rechtsrheinisch unterwegs. Schade dass es am Fort X nicht weitergeht. Außer Zumüllen passiert da nicht viel. Am K-Weiher hab ich letztens mit ner Gruppe Kids (BMXer gesprochen). Die buddeln da auch ab und an. Die waren meiner Idee vom richtigen Pumptrack plus der parallel verlaufenden Dirt-Line nicht abgeneigt, da das für BMXer auch ne spaßige Angelegenheit ist. Aaaaallerdings: Es ist immer so ne Sache, wenn verschiedene Grüppchen an einem Spot rumschaufeln und jeder andere Pläne hat. Deshalb bin ich ja oft an den Spots unterwegs um Leute zu treffen, die dort regelmäßig fahren und auch "bauen", damit man am Ende auf einen Nenner kommt und nicht jeder dem anderen die Pläne verbaut. 
Wie gesagt, der K- und der D-Weiher sind die Spots, die ich persönlich gern bearbeiten würde. Kennt da jemand die Erbauer oder jetzigen Locals?

Morgen gehts wahrscheinlich nach Forsbach. Erst trailen, danach zum Spot was Spielen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (22. April 2011)

So, morgen auch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## LittleBird (22. April 2011)

ich möchte gerne morgen ne Runde fahren!!!

So mache ich mal den Vorschlag:  

Treffpunkt: 

Google Maps: 50.91394,6.895003

linker Parkplatz hinter der Kreuzung: Gleuler Strasse stadtauswärtskommend / Militärring

15h fände ich super

ach ja, ich kenne keinen Hügel in dieser Gegend .. . .


----------



## Sturmvogel (22. April 2011)

Hum... 15 Uhr ist mir eigentlich zu spät, da ich nachmittags/abends anderweitig eingespannt bin^^ Kann sein, dass ich nach meiner Tour morgen (vormittags oder Mittagszeit) noch etwas spielen gehe am K- oder D-Weiher. Dann schau ich gegen 15 Uhr mal am Treffpunkt vorbei um Hallo zu sagen. Evtl. komm ich dann noch 1 Stündchen mit


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. April 2011)

Morgen 15:00 wäre ich dabei. Werde dann mal den vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkt anfahren. Die Spielplätze sind ja nicht weit...


----------



## LittleBird (22. April 2011)

ohhhh . . . .Du bist ja doch da.....ick freu mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (23. April 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Na macht das mal besser hier im Thread, dann schliess ich mich bestimmt auch an. (Oder sollen wir nen neuen Grüngürtelthread aufmachen? )



Da ich diesen Threadtitel etwas unpassend finde, da es bei uns ja mehr in Richtung Trails und Enduro im Grüngürtel geht, eröffne ich mal einen separaten Thread für uns.

Hier geht es nun weiter.


----------

